# Clouser/Caddis worked!



## Maps (Apr 18, 2008)

I've been wanting a tan clouser so I tried to tie one with craft fur and some sparkely thread from the sewingdept at Wally world. It looked like it needed something darker on topbut all I had was deer hair so I gave it a shot.

The result wasn't pretty but I caught six specks on it this afternoon! They tore it up so I tied another. Sorry the photos fuzzy-couldn't get the camera right.










BTW-used my homemade vise. Thanks to Capt Ken for the instructions:bowdown


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

Good looking fly - definitely looks like a spec killer!


----------

